# HELP Installieren von Apache2 PHP4 und mysql



## Newbie1 (25. Juli 2006)

hallo, zunächst einmal sorry das ich mit einer vielleicht dummen und schon tausendmal gestellten fragen komme.Vorab ich bin wie der Name schon sagt ein absoluter newbie und möchte gerne mehr über Linux erfahren und lernen.

Ich möchte einen Webserver mit Apache2 PHP4 und Mysql erstellen.
Systemdaten:
Prozessor: Intel 64 bit cpu 3,0 GHZ
Arbeitsspeicher: 1024MB DDR-RAM
Festplatte: 160GB
Betriebssystem:Opensuse 10.0

Ich habe schon 2 Anleitungen gefunden die allerdings von 2001-2 sind und die Packete die darin beschrieben sind gib es nicht mehr.Also hab ich die neusten Packete runtergeladen und entpackt.Bis dahin funktioniert auch alles nur sobald ich mysql 5.0.22 configurieren will bricht der ab.

Runtergeladene Software:
mysql-max-5.0.22-linux-i686.tar.gz
php-5.1.4.tar.gz
httpd-2.2.2.tar.gz

Meine Fragen, zu denen ich trotz langem Suchens keine wirklich brauchbaren Antworten finden konnte:

Fage1:Ist das System überhaupt kompitable mit der Sofware?

Frage2:ist das überhaupt die richtige Version von mysql?

Frage3:Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ambesten mit einer Schritt für Schritt Anleitung?

Ich hab das jetzt schon 2 Tage lang ausprobiert, aber es ist nichts bei rausgekommen.


PS: ich hoffe das steht im richtigen Forum

mfg
newbie1


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juli 2006)

Newbie1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo, zunächst einmal sorry das ich mit einer vielleicht dummen und schon tausendmal gestellten fragen komme.Vorab ich bin wie der Name schon sagt ein absoluter newbie und möchte gerne mehr über Linux erfahren und lernen.


Bitte achte ein bisschen mehr auf korrekte Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ...



> Runtergeladene Software:
> mysql-max-5.0.22-linux-i686.tar.gz
> php-5.1.4.tar.gz
> httpd-2.2.2.tar.gz


Wenn du gerade erst mit Linux anfängst, ist ein Webserver keine passende Spielweise. Was passieren kann, wenn man sich einen Webserver zulegt, ohne Linux-Kenntnisse zu haben, sieht man in den beiden oben gepinnten Threads hier im Webserver-Forum.



> Fage1:Ist das System überhaupt kompitable mit der Sofware?


Selbstverständlich. Linux als Basis ist gegeben.



> Frage2:ist das überhaupt die richtige Version von mysql?


Bleibt deiner Erfahrung und deinem Anforderungsprofil überlassen, welche Version installiert werden muss



> Frage3:Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ambesten mit einer Schritt für Schritt Anleitung?


Ja, ich helfe gerne. Da hier jedoch alle Grundlagen fehlen und ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, einfach sinnvoll Befehle einzutippen, die du übernehmen würdest, kann ich hier im Umfang des Forums nicht weiterhelfen. Es können zudem jederzeit weitere Abhängigkeiten auftreten, so dass die Befehle nicht sofort aufeinanderfolgend genutzt werden können, sondern erst parallel dazu andere Software installiert werden muss.



> Ich hab das jetzt schon 2 Tage lang ausprobiert, aber es ist nichts bei rausgekommen.


Es wäre ein absolutes Wunder, wenn da auch nur irgendetwas geklappt hätte.  Bevor du einen Linux-Webserver sicher administrieren kannst, dürften ca. 2 Jahre Lernzeit ins Land gehen - und zudem musst du dabei im lokalen Netz (ohne 100 MBit/s Anbindung !) Konfigurationen testen und modifizieren.

Das einzige, was bei einem bereits gemieteten Rootserver sinnvoll ist, ist diesen von einem Spezialisten / Linux-Experten nach deinen Wünschen administrieren zu lassen. Selbstverständlich kostet das auch Geld, jedoch ist dein Server dann innerhalb kurzer Zeit auch wirklich einsatzbereit und vor allem hast du auch keine Verantwortung mehr für deinen Server, sondern diese an den erfahreren Administrator übertragen. Wenn dein Server ohne externen Administrator gehackt und ein Angriff davon gestartet würde, würden andere Firmen von dir für entstandenen Schaden Schadensersatz einfordern.

Wir übernehmen für einige Firmen professionelles Server-Management zu günstigen Preisen. Wenn Interesse besteht, schicke mir einfach bitte eine PN / Email an info [at] busoft [punkt] de

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Newbie1 (27. Juli 2006)

Hi,
mit der Frage2 war eigendlich gemeint ob das runtergeladene Paket von mysql auch kompitabel mit der 64 bit CPU ist. Da es auf der Seite von mysql mehrere Versionen zu unterschiedlichen Systemen gibt.

Wie oben schon gesagt hört der bei der config einfach auf, ich habe das mal kopiert was da dann kommt:

dhcppc1:~ # cd /install
dhcppc1:/install # cd mysql-5.0.22
dhcppc1:/install/mysql-5.0.22 # ./configure \
> --prefix=/usr/lokal/mysql/5.0.22 \
> --localstadedir=/var/mysql/5.0.22
NOTE: This is a MySQL binary distribution. It's ready to run, you don't
need to configure it!

To help you a bit, I am now going to create the needed MySQL databases
and start the MySQL server for you.  If you run into any trouble, please
consult the MySQL manual, that you can find in the Docs directory.

WARNING: The host 'dhcppc1' could not be looked up with resolveip.
This probably means that your libc libraries are not 100 % compatible
with this binary MySQL version. The MySQL daemon, mysqld, should work
normally with the exception that host name resolving will not work.
This means that you should use IP addresses instead of hostnames
when specifying MySQL privileges !
Installing all prepared tables
Fill help tables

To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy support-files/mysql.server
to the right place for your system

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !
To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands:
./bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
./bin/mysqladmin -u root -h dhcppc1 password 'new-password'
See the manual for more instructions.

NOTE:  If you are upgrading from a MySQL <= 3.22.10 you should run
the ./bin/mysql_fix_privilege_tables. Otherwise you will not be
able to use the new GRANT command!

You can start the MySQL daemon with:
cd . ; ./bin/mysqld_safe &

You can test the MySQL daemon with the benchmarks in the 'sql-bench' directory:
cd sql-bench ; perl run-all-tests

Please report any problems with the ./bin/mysqlbug script!

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at
http://www.mysql.com
Support MySQL by buying support/licenses at http://shop.mysql.com
Starting the mysqld server.  You can test that it is up and running
with the command:
./bin/mysqladmin version
dhcppc1:/install/mysql-5.0.22 # Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /install/mysql-5.0.22/data
STOPPING server from pid file /install/mysql-5.0.22/data/dhcppc1.pid
060726 06:01:10  mysqld ended


Wenn ich dann der Anleitung weiter folgen will und "make" eingebe sagt er mir das er nicht weiss was er machen soll.

mfg
newbie1


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Da steht doch schon, dass Du eine fertige Version runtergeladen hast.


> NOTE: This is a MySQL binary distribution. It's ready to run, you don't
> need to configure it!


Da wird nichts kompiliert. Wenn Du selbst kompilieren willst, dann musst Du die Sourcen runterladen.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Newbie1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit der Frage2 war eigendlich gemeint ob das runtergeladene Paket von mysql auch kompitabel mit der 64 bit CPU ist. Da es auf der Seite von mysql mehrere Versionen zu unterschiedlichen Systemen gibt.


Ob die von Dir runtergeladene Version überhaupt mit einer 64Bit CPU läuft, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Aber wenn sie läuft, dann nicht mit der vollen Leistung..... da nicht für 64Bit CPU's optimiert.
Wenn, dann solltest Du Dir lieber gleich eine von den 64Bit Versionen runterladen..... nur so zum Spass werden sie wohl kaum angeboten. 
Ob Du die Version für EM64T oder IA64 brauchst, musst Du schon selber rausfinden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juli 2006)

Newbie1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> NOTE: This is a MySQL binary distribution. It's ready to run, you don't
> need to configure it!
> [...]
> Wenn ich dann der Anleitung weiter folgen will und "make" eingebe sagt er mir das er nicht weiss was er machen soll.



Es hatte einen Grund, warum ich


> Das einzige, was bei einem bereits gemieteten Rootserver sinnvoll ist, ist diesen von einem Spezialisten / Linux-Experten nach deinen Wünschen administrieren zu lassen. Selbstverständlich kostet das auch Geld, jedoch ist dein Server dann innerhalb kurzer Zeit auch wirklich einsatzbereit und vor allem hast du auch keine Verantwortung mehr für deinen Server, sondern diese an den erfahreren Administrator übertragen. Wenn dein Server ohne externen Administrator gehackt und ein Angriff davon gestartet würde, würden andere Firmen von dir für entstandenen Schaden Schadensersatz einfordern.


geschrieben hatte. Wenn essentielle Linux-Kenntnisse nicht vorhanden sind (wie das Verstehen der obigen Fehlermeldung), macht es absolut keinen Sinn, das Problem über ein Forum lösen zu wollen, da anschließend 1000 mal mehr Probleme auftauchen werden.


----------



## Newbie1 (30. Juli 2006)

Hi Arne,

das ist kein gemieteter rootserver,der server steht bei mir zuhause.
Das kam zwar am anfang in betracht sich eventuell einen server bei strato zu mieten,aber dafür haben wir momentan nicht die kohle da,da später mal eine Webseite mit mehr als 70 Seiten drauf soll, mit vielen Bildern und anderen sachen verlangen die ca 60 euro im monat dafür und die administration müsste ich dann auch selber machen.

mfg
newbie1


----------

